# Shrimp and heat?



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there folks, just wondering if there's any shrimp besides red cherry shrimp people would recomend for hardiness, in particular with heat. I plan on throwing up a couple of aquariums outside (in a shaded area) for the summer, and I would like to keep some type of "clean up crew" in there. I was thinking ghost shrimp? Thanks in advance for anyone's opinions or advice!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

The only ones I can think of that like heat are suluwasi and Hawaiian volcano shrimp neither of which would do well outside. Ghost shrimp might but even them I am unsure of.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Amano shrimp is probably a good choice for cleaning. They can stand relative high temperature and they are bigger so it's safer with small fish (if you plan to have some in the tanks)

Ghost is a good choice too. If it's me and I don't plan to have fish in the tanks, I would probably use some kind of Neos. You probably will get lots of babies at the end of summer that way.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Doesn't matter what you put in, they'll become raccoon feed.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I might try a tank outside with cherrys, would be a cool project. Maybe I can try and convince my parents to just stop treating the pool with chemicals and throw a few hundred shrimp in it instead....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a bucket outside last year with red rili in it.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

I plan on keeping fish in the tank too, just some tetras, maybe some platies... I have some amano shrimp as well, so they are an option. To the poster who mentioned them'*****, should I be overly concerned about racoons? Even if the tank is heavily planted?


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*outdoor shrimp*

I had an outside tub with Cherries and white cloud minnows, worked out great... but with shrimp there was always that risk of extreme heat.. I had lot's of vegetation in it though to counter that....

If you could get those Hawaiian Volcano shrimp that'd be a better option.. They can withstand high temperatures since they're from volcanic springs..


----------

